# 2008 Rapido 7090+ a couple of questions



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A couple of questions:

The alarm; I am told that the alarm, which is activated by the Fiat remote locking fob, was provided by Rapido as part of the build. If so is it accepted by insurers as an equivalent to the strikeback one?
It seems to work as when the vehicle was locked and a locker was opened it went off. Can the internal sensors be switched offleaving the doors alarmed?

Solar panel; The MH appears to be pre-wired for a solar panel but on making enquiries from two suppliers at Shepton Show I was told things such as " we prefer to install our own cabling etc. " They also were very vague regarding whether the cab battery would also be charged from the panel. Has anybody had a panel fitted using the Rapido preinstalled bits and pieces?

Many thanks,
Ray


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We don't have an alarm on our 7090, mayabe the "+" gets you one.

I installed a solar panel using the wiring from the back of the offside wardrobe to the regulator but then connected it to the batteries via the terminal block in parallel with the output from the charger hoping that would also charge the vehicle battery (as does the battery charger) - it doesn't.

Not quite sure why, I was in discussion with Camoboy on this subject as nobody seems to have acheived it. Perhaps there just isn't enough oomph from the (80W) panel to enable it; the voltage from my regulator is 14.1V as opposed to 14.3V from the battery charger.

I think the bult-in cables are perfectly large enough, I might even try swopping over to them. At the moment the nett current to/from the batteries is displayed on the CBE control panel.

I'm working on the van tomorrow so will take a couple of shots of the installation.

Kev


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

When we ordered our Rapido the alarm was an option we didn't take, as we wanted a Strikeback. There should be a certificate with the alarm which would say if it was Cat 1 Thatcham Approved, which is what the insurance company is interested in.

As Kev has mentioned, i have played around with the wiring to the control box from the regulator but have not been able to get the van battery to charge. I am intending to get a JUTA regulator which is programmable, and I am hoping to get the cutoff up to 14.4v which should then charge all the batteries. Our previous Rapido did this although the CBE controller was different.

I used the pre-installed cabling for our 80 watt panel, Rapido offer a 100 watt as an option so the cable must be up to the job. 

Colin


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't know if this is any use to you but we have a Rapido 7087F which has a Sigma alarm originally supplied by Brownhills.
The fob is red & black & has two buttons, one larger than the other.
The large one is used to set the alarm when leaving the van unattended.
To isolate the inside of the van when occupied, you press the large button once followed by the smaller one twice. This allows you to walk around inside the van but will activate the alarm if you open a door.
Hope this helps
Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Midnightrambler said:


> Don't know if this is any use to you but we have a Rapido 7087F which has a Sigma alarm originally supplied by Brownhills.
> The fob is red & black & has two buttons, one larger than the other.
> The large one is used to set the alarm when leaving the van unattended.
> To isolate the inside of the van when occupied, you press the large button once followed by the smaller one twice. This allows you to walk around inside the van but will activate the alarm if you open a door.
> ...


Alan,I have not yet taken delivery of the MH so it is not possible for me to check the make/model etc, although I have asked the dealer to check for me.

The alarm is energised from the Fiat normal remote central locking key fob. When it is set an LED, which has been set in one of the spare switch positions on the block to the right of the steering wheel, where the Mode switch is starts to flash.
I know this arms the doors because when it was armed and a garage door was opened it went off. Perhaps this alarm was not a factory fitted one but fitted afterwards.

Ray


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Ray
It is different than ours. Anyway, best of luck with it.
I am sure you will love the van
Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have heard from the dealer that it has got a "cobra globe 4900 cat 1 alarm". I don't know anything about them so a search of the internet is next.
Ray


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi rayc

We recently changed to a 2007 Rapido. A month ago we had a 130watt

solar panel fitted by Leisure Power at Warrington. They used the 

pre-installed connection and wiring, which is more than adequate

for the job. The solar doesn't charge the vehicle battery, so we 

had a Battery Master fitted, which keeps the vehicle battery

topped up when the 'van isn't hooked up to the mains. The 

system works well and we are well chuffed. Peter.


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Ray

It seems I got it wrong when I replied about the solar charging 

the vehicle battery. I have sent you a PM. Peter


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

pj650 said:


> Hi Ray
> 
> It seems I got it wrong when I replied about the solar charging
> 
> the vehicle battery. I have sent you a PM. Peter


Go on then Peter, tell the rest of us as well...

I think Saddletramp had an issue with a batterymaster on his new Rapido.


----------



## pj650 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Kev. It was because my wife read Saddletramp's posting last 

night that I found out our mistake. When we had the solar panel 

installed, we had a Battery Master installed as well to top up the 

van battery when not hooked up. I phoned Paul at Rapido 

Wokingham who confirmed we didn't need the Battery Master as 

the Rapido is set up already to top up the van battery from the

solar panel. We are booked in tomorrow at Wokingham for a

habitation check, and they will check the solar set-up. They didn't 

seem to think there would be any great problems. I am sure they 

will be right. Then hopefully, down to Dover and France for 10 days

or so. Apologies for a misleading posting. Peter.


----------

